# outlook auto archive problem



## memon (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am using outlook 2003 and have this auto archive problem.
Basically auto archive is only working for items in the inbox that have been sorted out inside folders within inbox. Other email in the inbox and sent items didnt get moved to the archive folder.
I tried ran archive manually by declaring my own rules and by following auto archive rule. 
remove and re-add archive folder, creating another pst files, repair outlook are not helping.
I have make sure that "do not auto archive is not ticked"

I am wondering if everybody else ever have this problem and able to help.

Thanks


----------



## asartini (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

Within the AutoArchive settings, after you configured how you wanted the archive to work, did you click on the "Apply these settings to all folders now" option?? I have a feeling this might be your problem.

I have my AutoArchive set up as follows and everything archives fine for me:

Run AutoArchive every - 30 days
Prompt before AutoArchive runs - ticked
Archive or delete old items - ticked
Show archive folder in folder list - ticked
Clean out items older than - 3 weeks
Move old items to: <specify your own location here>

*The finally click "Apply these settings to all folders now"!!*

Give this a try and let me know if it works for you or not


----------



## memon (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes I click on the "Apply these settings to all folders now"!!
and still the same problem


----------



## asartini (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, not to sound patronising but, are you sure the items in your inbox & sent items that aren't being archived are actually older than the date specified??


----------



## memon (Sep 15, 2008)

yes.. the items is from 2007 and the rule should move items older than 5 months.

if im not wrong, i think it also not moving items inside sent items. 
It's not my computer btw.


----------



## asartini (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok let's try two more things....

1. Right-click on the Inbox folder and go to Properties. Navigate to the AutoArchive tab and ensure the "Archive items in this folder using the default settings" radio button is highlighted. Repeat this for your Sent Items folder

2. In your main Outlook screen, click on File -> Archive. Highlight the "Archive this folder and all Subfolders" radio button. In the window below this option ensure the "Mailbox - <username>", and not Inbox, is highlighted. Also tick the Include items with "Do Not AutoArchive" check box

Run the archive process now and see if this solves the problem. If not we'll investigate more


----------



## memon (Sep 15, 2008)

i tried that already, tried the same thing a couple of times. manual archive specify rule manually, follow auto archive rule, none of them work
this is quite bizzare as outlook is working fine


----------



## asartini (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmm... at this stage i'm pretty much stumped for ideas  

Last thing I can think of is this... I actually experienced a similar AutoArchive issue to you a while back whereby, for some reason, instead of archiving as normal to my archive.pst file the AutoArchive had created a new archive1.pst file in the same directory and was trying to archive mails to this file. When i'd run the archive (both manual and auto) nothing would get archived. I deleted the archive1.pst file from my PC and reconfigured my AutoArchive and Manual Archive settings to point to my original archive.pst file and all was resolved.

See if this is happening to you as well. If this doesn't resolve your issue I honestly don't know what else it could be.


----------



## memon (Sep 15, 2008)

well if you notice my first post, the folders within inbox is actually get archived. Only emails that have not been sorted into a folder within the original inbox cant be auto archived. Re-create new pst file is not helping.
anyway nvm, thanks for your help it still can be archived manually anyway.


----------

